# Blisters in Clark Dietrich tape on Corner Bead



## Gary Mula (Jul 21, 2021)

I just installed 49 sticks of corner bead made by Clark Dietrich in a 55 sheet basement. They went on just fine but as I started the double coat I started seeing some blistering...thought "dang was I that careless?" Then as I see more and more of it I can see that the blistering runs consistently in a line from one end of the stick to the other and it's between the bead and the outer edge of the metal flange. It's also on only one side of the stick. Looks to me like a manufacturing defect.

On the Home Depot web site a couple people have commented the same problem on the product page. I'm going to try to get Home Depot to refund the cost of the metal. Though it will be a lot of work my plan is to cut down the center of the blisters, peal it back enough to get some mud in there and wipe it back down. The thought of replacing all that metal is just too much to consider. I'm curious if any of you have seen this before?


----------



## gopherstateguy (Apr 8, 2012)

Not a fan of that bead. I ran into that when installing a few sticks by hand with thicker mud, but not to that extent. Luckily, I caught it before I coated it. Never ran into any issues using taping mud thinned down with a hopper. Definitely prefer USG B1 super wide.


----------



## picks drywall (Apr 13, 2021)

still a metal guy here. always will be.


----------



## endo_alley (Nov 2, 2013)

It may have been left out in the rain during shipping or storage. Getting that stuff wet for very long ruins it. At this stage, maybe paint a couple coats of DRAWTITE or GARDZ over it.


----------



## Yunggranmassa (Oct 9, 2021)

I have never heard of that bead. Paper faced metal bead from the drywall supply is all I will run. The box store stuff is worthless. I know there are easier options, but the finished result never disappoints & nothing else looks as good. However it is relentlessly unforgiving to any mistakes, so don't make any & owning a hopper will help some of that.


----------

